#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  О чём говорили наши предки

## Ассаджи

Я составил краткий словарь пали-украинско-русских этимологических соответствий:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/etimolog.htm

Читаешь и представляешь, как наши далекие общие предки, проскакав на лошади весь день, садились у огня и варили уху с сахаром  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Интересно.
А вот еще: pada (строфа, а также стопа, если не ошибаюсь, так написано в предисловии к Дхаммападе).
В латышском peda, ( "e" читается как "а" в английском bad.)- стопа, ступня.
В русском - пята, пятка.

----------


## Борис

А слово "Будда" на русский и переводить не надо - "Будить"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Общие предки, понимаешь... 

Кстати, насчет балтских языков. Я слышал, что длЯ восстановления пра-арийского берут обычно 2 языка: литовский и санскрит...

P.S. Пробачте, вже офф-топiк iде...

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от sergey_ 
> *А вот еще: pada (строфа, а также стопа, если не ошибаюсь, так написано в предисловии к Дхаммападе).
> В латышском peda, ( "e" читается как "а" в английском bad.)- стопа, ступня.
> В русском - пята, пятка.*


Спасибо, добавил. А "пядь", наверное, больше связана со словом "пять".

----------

